# Service Brake Assist



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

There's been recalls on that on previous year's models. Might be worth a call to your dealers service shop...


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

If its a 2018 hopefully you are still in B2B warranty.


----------



## AlexAnytime93 (Oct 30, 2019)

Turns out it was a bad vacuum pump. It was covered under my bumper to bumper warranty. Thank you for the replies!!


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Just had this happen to me on my 2017 after coming out from autostop dealer told me it will be $160 since i m out of B2B and that my GM protection plan does not cover it since that is parts only and does not cover software, $160 seems a little high


----------



## jkozak815 (Oct 5, 2021)

AlexAnytime93 said:


> I was driving to work this morning on my normal 60 mile commute in my 2018 Cruze hatchback, at about mile 50 a message popped up saying service brake assist and it became very difficult to brake the vehicle. I know I need to take it in, just wondering if anyone has any info on what the repair requires. I don't really have a lot of money so I'm curious if it's a costly repair. Thanks in advance


Had the same issue with my 2018 Cruze plus stalling when stopped. vacuum pump was replaced which did not solve the issue. Warranty is up on the vehicle and was wondering if anyone had any similar problems of this nature. that were resolved.


----------

